# How to change the LED strip in the headlights?



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm sure you could, it'd be super time-intensive and you have the chance of ruining your headlight. This guy did it with his: https://www.cruzeculture.com/blogs/2019-features/steven-kohanics-that-blue-cruze


----------

